# When To Refill Co2 Tank?



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have my co2 working on my 55g tank, Iam just not sure what to do when it gets to around 500psi? The co2 tank was new and empty when I got it, so all I had to do was take it down to refill it, but not sure what I have to do when its time to refill again.
When to remove co2 tank from my 55g tank? 
Do I have to drain the remaining co2 from the co2 tank? 
Do I have to remove my jbj regulator?

Thanks for your help and advice


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Remove your tank whenever the tank is empty or you have trouble controlling bubble rate or outlet pressure. You do not have to drain the remaining CO2, wherever you get it filled at should purge the tank before refilling it for you. And you should remove your regulator (after closing the valve that is attached to the tank of course) prior to taking it to get filled because they cannot fill it with your regulator on. Hope that helps.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

You can bring it with the regulator to the filling station and they will take it off and put it back on when they are done which they do a good job putting them on. If you have a bulbble counter you should be able to wait untill there are no bubbles coming out. Even the PSI gauge said zero but the regulator still have some pressure to shoot them out for a day or 2 so you can planning you trip to fill it up than.


----------

